# FS Rusties, Kadango borleyi, L. fuelleborni, Frontosa



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

x5 1.5"-2" Burundi Frontosa $8 ea. SOLD to Fishaddict87
x5 2" Copadichromis borleyi Kadango $7 ea. SOLD to Fishaddict87
2M/4F and 1 unsexed 2" juvenile Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusty cichlids). 3 of the 4 females have spawned at least once. $45 SOLD to Fishaddict87
7" male Labeotropheus fuelleborni $25 SOLD to Fishaddict87

x3 misc. 3" female Aulonocara and x2 4" unknown female Placidochromis? (they look similar to Placidochromis johnstoni, but not quite) $5 ea. or $20 for all 5
Don't care what you do with them - feeders, Synodontis multipunctatus babysitters, or just to make your males colour up


Scroll down to see pics
Pickup in Port Coquitlam near the Wendy's/Tim Horton's by the Coast Meridian overpass.




Breeding pair of Albino Brichardi with 3 juveniles - perfect starter colony $30 SOLD to BILLMORRIS
x2 borleyi $7 ea. SOLD to BILLMORRIS
x3 frontosa SOLD to Searay
x3 frontosa $8 ea. SOLD to blueberry


----------



## Mm2freak222 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pics of the breeding pair?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Mm2freak222 said:


> Pics of the breeding pair?


Sorry pair is pending sale. If the deal falls through you're next in line. Group prices updated


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Pics of frontosa parents



Juveniles for sale:


Male and female rusty cichlids



Copadichromis borleyi Kadango


Labeotropheus fuelleborni


----------



## starter (Oct 25, 2015)

Copadichromis borleyi Kadango showing color or not


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Moloto's african's are top quality, as you can tell from his pics. I purchased a few juvies from him about 18 months ago or so. The OB S. Fryeri are beautiful, ended up with 2 males. The Dragonblood I got off him has turned into a show quality fish. And the Kadango's are awesome. Mine is 7" now. Only ended up with one male, and he took a good year to color up. I believe most of Moloto's breeders are from Wet Spot in Portland. Definitely worth buying a few juvies and growing out.


----------



## jroyle (Sep 23, 2015)

any pics of the kadangos?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Are the brichardis gone?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Update: Brichardis sold to BILLMORRIS, 2 borleyi sold. Added Rusty cichlid group


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Updated fish list and pics


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

P. milomo and L. fuelleborni added


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

List updated


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Christmas Eve bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still available


----------



## fishaddict87 (Jan 11, 2016)

I pm'd you quite awhile ago...


----------

